# 401K investments



## Endgameprep (Apr 7, 2021)

Hello! One of the hardest decisions for me right now is how to best secure my 401k asset knowing a stock market correction is on the horizon (or worse). Any advice or steps others have taken to brace for impact? Its so tempting to take the penalty and withdraw funds to secure physical assets but i fight with myself almost daily on this.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When the Great Recession hit, I stopped contributing to my 401K, but left the money there.
Within a few years, all the value I had lost was back, and bigger than ever.
I would advise you to leave it alone.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Short-term changes triggered by panic rarely benefit the investor.
Like the Obama years, the Biden years are going to be tough on retirement holdings. However, there is often a "snap back" reaction to failed policies that even heavy cheating can't overcome.
Long-term investing must wait for these corrections. I agree with RPD. Leave your current holdings alone. Buy physical assets with your additional expendable income, if you have any.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Stay the course. Diversify is a mix of value and growth equities and let time be your friend. 
I have ridden out 3 major corrections/recessions and never stopped contributing or moved funds. Came out the other side smelling like a rose each time. 
BoF


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

my advise. if your 401 K has a money market fund... move money into it ..no sense riding the fund to the bottom


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

401K is a investment in a GROUP of stocks. if stocks are falling your 401K is falling. If you can move your money into a cash fund/money market fund and the fund is going down you are saving your gains

I have said it before and will say it again.. letting it ride down is just plain lazy and wasteful of gains.

I moved by funds out months ago (at 27,000) when it was dropping down to 18,000.. I moved back in at around 29,000.. I just today moved out of the funds I had and moved into the metlife stable value fund.

of course it is easy for me to make those change online... 2 or 3 clicks and my funds are moved into a cash fund.. 2 days ago the DOW was at 35,xxx - today it has dropped to 33,600

I see what is going on with inflation, increase in food prices, etc... I THINK the market will drop into the mid to low 20'000s within the next 3 months 

so the question is ride it down and take the loss or get out and protect your funds...at least consider moving them out for a week or two


----------



## peter4paul (12 mo ago)

Endgameprep said:


> Hello! One of the hardest decisions for me right now is how to best secure my 401k asset knowing a stock market correction is on the horizon (or worse). Any advice or steps others have taken to brace for impact? Its so tempting to take the penalty and withdraw funds to secure physical assets but i fight with myself almost daily on this.


Have you thought about a precious metals IRA? You can rollover funds from a 401(k) into physical gold and silver. Since the funds go directly from your 401(k) custodian to the self-directed IRA custodian, there are zero penalties.









Gold IRA Rollover Guide: How to Move to Precious Metals from Your 401k


In this article, I dive deep into the process of moving from your 401k to precious metals giving you information about your IRA.




www.adamenfroy.com





There are companies that specialize in these rollovers and can set up your new account, facilitate the transfer between IRAs, help you select your metals, and have them shipped to an IRS-approved storage depository in @ a week.

In my opinion (NOT financial advice), I would put a small percentage into metals as a diversification play. Over the last year, I've heard stories of people rolling over 100% of their retirement into gold and silver?! 

Is there a correction on the horizon? Probably... But being heavy in any one asset is not diversification...


----------



## FloridaScamp (Dec 23, 2021)

Historically "get in, stay in" as much as people want to think whose president makes a difference, it doesn't. The presidency cycles every 4 to 8 years. Here's a Forbes article: Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns

Get in diversified ETFs and hold on for the ride. I have made multiple mistakes in trading individual stocks; always made money on most but should have just stayed with it. I have baked my "retirement cake" but damn Tesla would have added some serious icing.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I just leave it in there. Not much to speak of, but, in 10 years, if history shows, it should double in value. Not inflation value, just value.. Meaning, it will be worth about the same it is in in todays dollars. I will use it to pay off home, or something of value.
I quite about 4 years ago, as I have a retirement right now and I my company stopped investing, till about a year ago.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

good plan if you have plenty, and you can even add land too it, but my estimate is its not worth it under $125000 due to significant annual fees and start up costs. Those under that sum are wise to convert a 401k to an IRA and diversify greatly using ETFs including ones for metals. 



peter4paul said:


> Have you thought about a precious metals IRA? You can rollover funds from a 401(k) into physical gold and silver. Since the funds go directly from your 401(k) custodian to the self-directed IRA custodian, there are zero penalties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Government I Bonds are now paying over 7%. I’m not a fan but it beats sitting on inflating cash.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Pay off debt first. As someone is making money off of you if have credit cards etc


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

*1*Ship your grain across the sea;
after many days you may receive a return.
*2*Invest in seven ventures, yes, in eight;
you do not know what disaster may come upon the land.
*3*If clouds are full of water,
they pour rain on the earth.
Whether a tree falls to the south or to the north,
in the place where it falls, there it will lie.
*4*Whoever watches the wind will not plant;
whoever looks at the clouds will not reap.
*5*As you do not know the path of the wind,
or how the body is formed a in a mother’s womb,
so you cannot understand the work of God,
the Maker of all things.
*6*Sow your seed in the morning,
and at evening let your hands not be idle,
for you do not know which will succeed,
whether this or that,
or whether both will do equally well.


----------

